
Create an AI bot for Hack-Man and join the competition - ceyhan
http://booking.riddles.io/
======
Ceysmin11
i recently tried to implement a monte carlo ai for four in a row, so i thought
i'll give this a try

------
zehra
Is it possible to upload bots in JAVA?

~~~
Jarmal
I'm pretty sure that it is! :) They normally support around 11 languages for
their competitions: C Clojure Common Lisp C++ C# D Elixir Go Haskell Java
JavaScript Lua Pascal Perl PHP Prolog Python Python 3 Ruby Rust Scala Tcl

